# Fox Flux vs Giro Xen helmet?



## Jeepdude (Nov 22, 2007)

I am looking into buying a new helmet and have narrowed it down to between the Flux and Xen.

I was wondering if anyone has tried both and what you thought. I looked at the reviews and it seems like most poeple who have either one like them, but no real comparisons between the two.

Thanks


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Jeepdude said:


> I am looking into buying a new helmet and have narrowed it down to between the Flux and Xen.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has tried both and what you thought. I looked at the reviews and it seems like most poeple who have either one like them, but no real comparisons between the two.
> 
> Thanks


Get the one that fits you, *IF* either one does. They do not fit my head.


----------



## IARider (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the Flux and I love it. One I got it adjusted to my dome I didn't even notice it was on anymore. But like Shiggy said, you gotta get one that fits _your_ head. Different helmets fit differently.


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

I have owned both. I had a Xen for a year or so, but recently after a fairly big crash I replaced it with a Flux. For me, they fit very similar on my head. They were both very comfortable, very well ventilated, and fit my head great. If I had to pick a favorite, I'd probably say the Flux, but soley based upon the fact that I like the style of the flux a little better, and even though there is not much difference in feel, to me there is a little psychological comfort in knowing a little more of my head is covered. Really though, as the others said, I would pick the one that fits you best and go from there. They are both really nice helmets though if they fit your head.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

for me, you can't feel the xen when it's on, i could feel the flux a lot more. xen more streamlined, fox a little more bulky. hope that helps.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

Xen fit my melon better, even though I had intended to buy the Flux. For some reason the Flux made me look like a mushroom head. Xen looked and fit better. But as others have said...go with what fits better if you have the opportunity to try them both on. 

Others have posted the that the Giro E2 (now discontinued) is very similar to the Xen. Lots of online retailers have the E2 heavily discounted, so if you want to save some dough that might be an option.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

I tried the flux on but the smaller size was to small the bigger size was too big, so i tried this on: http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=8423 similar helmet if the xen doesnt feel good.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have both and the Xen is smaller externally and has a better strap/fit setup
they both fit internally the same, 
they both are warmer than others Ive had, I dont know if its because they cover more of your head or because they have fewer vents than some
BTW I have a big mellon


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

What is interesting is that I ride with a Xen but tried the Hex. Although made by the same company, the Hex didn't fit me at all.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I own both and I have worn them both. 

I like the form of the flux a bit better than the Xen (bit more agressive) , but it makes me feel like i have a mushroom head.... maybe if Fox had all sizes instead of only xs/s and m/L. 

What I like from the Flux, is that it offers a bit more protection on the back side than the Xen, it is well ventilated with its huge channels. And it doesnot scratch as easy the the Xen.

I feel the giro is much lighter than the flux, I feel it is more comfortable, and looks better on my head, it ventilates extremely well and it is just awesome. but as others said you should go to a shop, try both of them and see which fits you better and which one you like the better... at the end it comes to the personal taste.

I think im sticking with the Xen,


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

why dont consider also the 661 Recon helmet??


----------

